# Mutombo for Penny and Joe Johnson - Accepted



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Phoenix trades:
SG Joe Johnson (9.8 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.6 apg in 27.5 minutes) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes) 
Phoenix receives:
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.8 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -14.6 ppg, -1.3 rpg, and -5.8 apg. 

New Jersey trades: 
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.8 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
New Jersey receives:
SG Joe Johnson (9.8 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.6 apg in 82 games) 
SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 58 games) 
Change in team outlook: +14.6 ppg, +1.3 rpg, and +5.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Sure, maybe you hate him (Dikembe). But can you honestly say that he isnt better than Jake? And you guys aint usin Johnson or Hardaway anyways, we're un-clogging your guards spot.

This trade is like the trade of "They'll be better there".


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Ok, considering no one is replying to this, this is why YOU should do it


Although you probably dont want to admit it, Dikembe is your best chance at having a decent center... Currently, you have NO center, none whatsoever, unless if you want to call Jake one...

Dikembe, even considering his age, still has atleast 2 years left of quality play, especially in the West where you have to battle Shaq, Yao, and Duncan all the time.

You know the reason why we never played him... he didnt fit into our Princeton system. He, however, fits perfectly in yours. Anyways, he doesnt work out? He only has 2 years left on his contract.

So you dont want to part with Joe Johnson, well your team doesnt value him that much considering that they seem to favor Casey Jacobsen's shooting over him. (I think thats a mistake, but Im not your GM)

By the way, by doing this trade, your saving around $30 million
(Penny(80) + Johnson (10) - Mutombo (60) = 30 Million)

We'll take Penny's contract, you resign Marbury (Hes a FA after this upcoming season)

I know you have enough brain cells to make out what your new lineup will be, but ill put it here anyways

C: Mutombo
PF: Amare
SF: Matrix
SG: Jacobsen
PG: Marbury

All i have to say is that if this happens, instead of hating it, you guys are gonna start saying "Dunk over THIS Duncan"


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hmmm, we dont do it because JJ is our future at SG and Penny is still decent, and Mutombo is old and has injury problems, and honestly, Jake Voshkul or Scott Williams is better for us than Dikembe.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

I also don't like that deal either. I think Joe Johnson is going to turn out to be a solid player, and I don't know what you're talking about that the Suns favor Jacobsen. That is way off, as JJ actually started a good deal of the season when penny was injured and average about 10 a game. He jus needs to bring his confidence up. He can easily average 15 a game. I would be very happy with that. 
Dikembe is old as hell and is not as mobile as he used to be. I'll take the Jakes or a draft pick on a center. Dikembe is an old vet that needs to retire.
That trade would never happen.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

I don't like the deal, Joe Johnson could be one of our future stars. Not to mention he did play pretty well in the series against San Antonio.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

How are you going to use Penny on the Nets?

Penny cant run, and the nets just cant win against weteren teams!

But u think Nets will post Penny up in the NBA finals having those players playing half court offense?

Penny dont fit the belt at all.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Phoenix trades:
> SG Joe Johnson (9.8 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.6 apg in 27.5 minutes)
> SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes)
> ...


I don't like the trade for the Suns but it might make it a bit easier for my Warriors.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

1. Scott Williams is only 2 years younger than Mutombo

2. Jake Voshkul is horrible... you think he can guard Shaq?

3. If you were to pick a center in the draft, who would you pick that can HONESTLY defend better than Mutombo... lets be serious here, Mutombo is among the top 10 best defensive centers (Hell, even top 5). If you say that this isnt true, list the ones that are.

4. How would we use Penny? It doesnt matter, Johnson is the one we want, just we need to add Penny in to make the salaries work. If we do get him, he will solve our backup PG problem, and help as backup SG.

5. About Suns vs. Warriors... cmon, you think Murphy or Jamison can really shut down Amare? And even if they did, have fun trying to stop Marbury and Marion. Oh... and Troy Murphy vs. Dikembe in rebounding?, yea right.

6. The Suns biggest flaw is their 3 point shooting, thats why they selected Jacobsen, who remains among the top shooters in the NBA.

7. Although I agree than Johnson is a better player than Casey, I think that your need for Dikembe is bigger than your need for Johnson.

8. Also, your not just getting Dikembe, your also getting atleast 30 million dollars, I say 'atleast' because Penny has a player option for 14.6 million for 04-05. We'll take that because in my mind, we could really use Johnson, and can also use Penny as a backup.



In my mind, this trade is COMPLETELY 50/50 (as do the people at the Nets forum, actually some were saying that Penny's player option wasnt worth it, but the majority supported its fairness)

The only reason why I think you guys wouldnt do this trade... is if you drafted Sofo... He's the only person I think could come to your team and guard the PF's and C's of the West like Dikembe can.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Oh and

9. Currently, you have no big 'wise' veterans (except for Gugliotta, if you consider him one) that can teach Amare how to become better. Dikembe could train him into using his freakish athleticism into defence.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Phoenix trades:
> SG Joe Johnson (9.8 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 2.6 apg in 27.5 minutes)
> SG Anfernee Hardaway (10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 4.0 apg in 30.7 minutes)
> ...



*HELLLLLL NO!*


First of all, Suns style is not Mutombo-friendly. Mutombo is slow, uncoordinated, lack running game and did I mention ridicuolously slow for a running team like the suns.


Penny Hardaway alone is more worth than Mutombo and probably RJ and Lucious Harris. He is incredibly underrated as of late since he has taken a lesser role in the scoring department. But Penny can still pass and create and play D.

Mutombo should suit a half-court team. Mutombo was the player Jazz could of used back in 98. The only other team today that I think resembles a half-court minded offence is Indiana and Detroit.



Once again... worst trade scenario ever. Mutombo is also taking roughly $20 Million in salary cap. As of late, definitely not worth the money.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> How are you going to use Penny on the Nets?
> 
> Penny cant run, and the nets just cant win against weteren teams!
> ...




Your sig quote says it all.

Penny has lost a bit of quickness and speed due to injuries. but doesnt stop him getting wiser.

Also, he can still run, but he doesn't want to risk re-injuring. Maybe when he's confident that the knee/ankle has regained 100% recovery, he may re-adjust his game to the old Penny.


----------

